# just installed gc's/agx's fender gap question.



## sleban (May 18, 2005)

just installed gc's/agx's in my 98 sentra gxe. they ride great, but I have a question. i tried searching but no luck. hopefully someone can help. after installation I measured 2 in. front 1 1/8 in. back. checked and rechecked and the measurements were perfect, but the front driver side fender gap is about 1/4 in. more than the pass. side front. so the first qestion is, what do you guys think the problem is, and what can be done about it? btw this is my first post ever even though i have been on the forums for about a year and a half. maybe i should have introduced myself first but I'll do it now. Whats up!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sleban said:


> just installed gc's/agx's in my 98 sentra gxe. they ride great, but I have a question. i tried searching but no luck. hopefully someone can help. after installation I measured 2 in. front 1 1/8 in. back. checked and rechecked and the measurements were perfect, but the front driver side fender gap is about 1/4 in. more than the pass. side front. so the first qestion is, what do you guys think the problem is, and what can be done about it? btw this is my first post ever even though i have been on the forums for about a year and a half. maybe i should have introduced myself first but I'll do it now. Whats up!!


My guess is the ground is not perfectly level or perhaps the collar is not adjusted to the same location as the others.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

also your tires might not have worn together and evenly.


----------



## sleban (May 18, 2005)

wes said:


> My guess is the ground is not perfectly level or perhaps the collar is not adjusted to the same location as the others.


thanx for your reply, but it dosnt matter where the car is parked, its still the same everywhere. i measured and remeasured and it looks perfect. i was about to get an alingment tonight, but not so sure now. do you think i should find out what the deal is and fix it b4 i get it alinged, because its not really pulling to on side, or just go ahead with the alignment?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sleban said:


> thanx for your reply, but it dosnt matter where the car is parked, its still the same everywhere. i measured and remeasured and it looks perfect. i was about to get an alingment tonight, but not so sure now. do you think i should find out what the deal is and fix it b4 i get it alinged, because its not really pulling to on side, or just go ahead with the alignment?


The ride height of your car will directly affect the alignment settings of your car. If you want to even out the ride heights by adjusting the spring perch, do it before you get your alignment. Otherwise, you're going to end up paying for a second alignment right after you change the heights.


----------

